# Plugs for plug n play



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Where do I buy the plugs to plug my Phoenix sound system into the Aristo PC board used in the new 2-8-0?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd just buy some sip headers, should be cheap at allelectronics.com 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd just buy some sip headers 
And a 'sip header' is . . . . 

[Greg, I know sip = Single In-line Package, but a pic or link would help those who didn't grow up in the electronics biz.]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

